# windows ne reconnait pas la partition mac



## pierre2410 (20 Octobre 2018)

salut à tous
Lorsque je suis dans ma partition windows 10, la partition mac n'est pas visible et je dois donc eteindre et redemarrer en appuyant sur la touche option pour choisir la partition mac. 
Lorsque je clique sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches sous windows, et que je choisis redemarrer sous le mac, il m'affiche le message *" impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'os x"*.
Par contre sous mac, je vois bien la partition windows

A votre avis, faut il formater d'une certaine maniere la partition entiere avant de la scinder en 2 avec bootcamp pour eviter ce probleme ?
J'ai eu un autre petit soucis lors de la creation de la partition, lorsque j'ai choisis la partition où installer windows 10, ça m'a mis une erreur, il disait qu'il ne pouvait pas installer windows dessus, j'ai donc du supprimer la partition et cliquer sur "nouveau" pour la recréer, et à partir de là, l'erreur a disparue. pensez vous que ca peut venir de ça ?

Merci à vous
Pierre


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2018)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Lorsque je suis dans ma partition windows 10, la partition mac n'est pas visible et je dois donc eteindre et redemarrer en appuyant sur la touche option pour choisir la partition mac.


C'est normal, dans une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows, tu ne verras jamais dans l'Explorateur de fichiers le disque dur Macintosh HD. Son format HFS+ ou APFS n'est pas lisible par Windows.


pierre2410 a dit:


> Lorsque je clique sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches sous windows, et que je choisis redemarrer sous le mac, il m'affiche le message *" impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'os x"*.


Là, il y a bien un problème.


pierre2410 a dit:


> Par contre sous mac, je vois bien la partition windows


Là aussi, c'est normal, car une version de macOS doit gérer le boot de démarrage pour macOS et Windows.


pierre2410 a dit:


> J'ai eu un autre petit soucis lors de la creation de la partition, lorsque j'ai choisis la partition où installer windows 10, ça m'a mis une erreur, il disait qu'il ne pouvait pas installer windows dessus, j'ai donc du supprimer la partition et cliquer sur "nouveau" pour la recréer, et à partir de là, l'erreur a disparue. pensez vous que ca peut venir de ça ?


Je pense que cette erreur est due au fait que tu aies sélectionné Nouveau et non pas la partition BOOTCAMP qui était écrite en majuscules.


pierre2410 a dit:


> A votre avis, faut il formater d'une certaine maniere la partition entiere avant de la scinder en 2 avec bootcamp pour eviter ce probleme ?


Je te déconseille fortement de tenter de faire autrement que ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp qui préparera toujours une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Ce n'est que depuis cet installateur que l'on peut et doit formater en NTFS la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules.

Si tu veux supprimer une partition Windows il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui te proposera de la supprimer. Ne surtout pas faire une suppression avec Utilitaire de disque, car dans ce cas-là tu pourrais avoir la disparition du boot de démarrage pour macOS avec l'obligation de passer par le Terminal avec des commandes pour rétablir la situation.


----------



## pierre2410 (21 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse

Du coup j'ai effacé ma partition windows pour recommencer , je me retrouve bien avec l'intégralité de mon disque dur pour la partition mac.
Je lance l'assistant bootcamp , il redémarre avec l'utilitaire de windows 10, je fait bien 'formater' au lieu de supprimer + nouveau , il formate mais ne me demande pas si je veux formater en ntfs ou fat32, donc je laisse faire, et une fois windows 10 en place, même probleme, je ne peux pas redemarrer sous mac en cliquant sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches , il met le meme message d'erreur
J'éteins et je rallume le mac avec la touche option enfoncée et là il m'affiche 4 partitions, 'windows', 'macbook', un autre' windows' avec une image de disque dur orange et 'efi boot' avec un disque dur orange pour lui aussi

Une fois sous mac, j'ai vérifié que l'assistant bootcamp me propose bien de supprimer la partition windows et récuperer l'integralité du disque

Je suis sous mojave, est ce que ca peut être le soucis ? ou bien est ce que ca peut venir de cette version de windows 10 ?

Aurais tu une solution ?


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2018)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Je suis sous mojave, est ce que ca peut être le soucis ? ou bien est ce que ca peut venir de cette version de windows 10 ?
> 
> Aurais tu une solution ?


Pour le moment, je ne vois pas ce qui cloche, je suis aussi sous macOS Mojave depuis le début et c'est bien la première chose que j'ai testée sans rencontrer de problème avec mon iMac 27 de 2015. Concernant le fichier .iso de Windows 10 il faut le télécharger impérativement sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft et il a pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Ne surtout pas utiliser le fichier .iso de la dernière version 1809, elle a un énorme bug.

Juste par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat...

```
diskutil list
```
...histoire de voir si tu as bien récupéré la totalité de ton disque dur après suppression de la partition Windows.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## pierre2410 (21 Octobre 2018)

Merci à toi, cest effectivement la version 1809 que j'ai installé, pour la 1803 je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de la récuperer directement sur le site de microsoft, il n'y a aucun choix possible de la version. j'ai pas l'mpression que l'on puisse choisir, je crains que je ne sois obligé de la télécharger ailleurs

voici le resultat du diskutil list:


```
macbook-pro-de-pierre-1:~ pierre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacBook                 50.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.1 GB     disk2s1
```


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2018)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Merci à toi, cest effectivement la version 1809 que j'ai installé


Je me disais aussi.


pierre2410 a dit:


> pour la 1803 je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de la récuperer directement sur le site de microsoft


Tu cherches mal sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et ce sera bien la version 1803...




...il faut impérativement télécharger la version en 64 bits.

Pour finir, Assistant Boot Camp fait bien son boulot de suppression d'une partition tant que l'on ne bidouille pas avec Utilitaire de disque qui est la pire des erreurs à faire !


----------



## pierre2410 (21 Octobre 2018)

ah ok, c'etait bien ce lien que j'ai utilisé la derniere fois, mais le nom du fichier etait *'windows.iso'* *(4,1 Go)* et non '*Win10_1803_French_x64.iso' (4,4 Go), *c'est pour ça que je pensais que c'était la version 1809 , bizarre, si ça se trouve j'ai fait une mauvaise manip.
J'espère que ça résoudra le problème en tout cas
merci à toi


----------



## pierre2410 (22 Octobre 2018)

J'ai fait la réinstall de bootcamp avec windows 10 Version 1803 mais meme problème.
Du coup je repense à quelquechose, la derniere fois que jai reinstallé macOs, je n'ai pas effacé la partition bootcamp quil y avait, j'ai juste formater l'ancienne partition macOs pour réinstaller le nouveau MacOs dessus, il restait donc la partition bootcamp qui ne servait plus à rien. Une fois macOs installé, j'ai tapé quelque lignes de codes avec "diskutil" sur le terminal pour récupérer l'ancien espace de bootcamp. 
A ton avis est ce que mon problème vient de ça ?
Du coup si je détruit la partition windows en utilisant l'assistant bootcamp et que je réinstalle macOs (et que je recommence la procedure bootcamp sur une base saine), ça pourra peut etre résoudre mon probleme, qu'en dis tu ?


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2018)

J'en pense qu'il faut tout dire dès le départ, dans ta réponse #5 il n'y avait aucune anomalie dans les partitions. Après si tu bidouilles avec le Terminal sans trop savoir ce que tu fais et surtout sans le dire, tu vas tourner en rond un bon moment.


----------



## pierre2410 (23 Octobre 2018)

En fait c'est un pro qui m'a aidé à remettre mes partitions en bon état via le terminal, le "diskutil list" n'affiche aucun problème, du coup je me suis dit que ca devait etre bon, comme si je l'avais fait via l'assistant bootcamp
Du coup tu penses que c'est foutu pour régler le problème ?


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2018)

pierre2410 a dit:


> J'ai fait la réinstall de bootcamp avec windows 10 Version 1803 mais meme problème.


Alors, fais un petit rappel pour connaître ton problème actuel.

Est-ce que tu as réussi à faire l'installation de Windows avec le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* ? Petit rappel, lors de l'installation de Windows et depuis son interface, il faut bien sélectionner la partition BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis l'option Formater, le formatage en NTFS se fera automatiquement sans afficher de message et l'installation se poursuivra.


----------



## pierre2410 (23 Octobre 2018)

Tout à fait,  j’ai réussi à faire l’installation de windows avec le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*, j'ai bien selectionné la partition BOOTCAMP, puis formater (qui n'a pas proposé de choix comme tu l'as précisé) et j'ai lancé l'installation. Le problème de retourner sous macOs en cliquant sur l'icone Bootcamp de la barre des taches était toujours présent


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2018)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Le problème de retourner sous macOs en cliquant sur l'icone Bootcamp de la barre des taches était toujours présent


Alors il faudrait que notre ami macomaniac fasse un passage dans ton message, histoire d'analyser le boot de démarrage de ton Mac. Au fait quel est le modèle exact que tu possèdes ?

Juste par curiosité, lorsque tu es sous macOS dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, est-ce que tu vois la partition Windows ? Si oui, un clic sur le cadenas, tu sélectionnes la partition Windows, un clic sur Redémarrer et vois s'il démarre directement sur Windows. Si oui, dans Windows cette fois-ci tu sélectionnes la partition macOS et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Octobre 2018)

J'ai déjà eu le même problème à plusieurs reprises sur mon Mac Pro. C'est la table de partition qui flanche.
A chaque fois j'ai du réinstaller OS X.


----------



## pierre2410 (24 Octobre 2018)

Locke, j'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, mais ça ne change rien :


> lorsque tu es sous macOS dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, est-ce que tu vois la partition Windows ? Si oui, un clic sur le cadenas, tu sélectionnes la partition Windows, un clic sur Redémarrer et vois s'il démarre directement sur Windows. Si oui, dans Windows cette fois-ci tu sélectionnes la partition macOS et vois ce qu'il se passe.



Atlante, y a t'il des precautions à prendre lors de la reinstall ? faut il formater le disque d'une certaine manière ?


----------



## pierre2410 (25 Octobre 2018)

J'ai refait la réinstal de macOs en ayant fait la desinstal de bootcamp avant via l'assistant.
Après cela j'ai réinstallé windows et toujours meme probleme, je ne peux pas redemarrer sous macos en cliquant sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches
Quand j'ai formaté la partition windows appelée BOOTCAMP, il ne n'a pas renommé en BOOTCAMP, elle n'avait plus de nom après ça. est ce que ça peut etre lié à mon problème ?


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2018)

Il faudrait que macomaniac fasse un petit passage par ici, car tout est normal en installation/désinstallation d'une partition Windows via Assistant Boot Camp, mais pour le boot je ne suis pas compétent.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

*Pierre*

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie où tu en es.


----------



## pierre2410 (17 Janvier 2019)

Salut macomaniac, 
Je suis désolé je n'avais pas vu ton message, je suis en train de me repencher sur le problème :

voici le résultat de la commande :



```
MBP-de-Pierre:~ pierre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         161.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                89.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +161.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacBook                 76.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDExt 2To               2.0 TB     disk2s1
```

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2019)

On voit les 2 partitions dédiées à Windows -->

```
3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                89.8 GB    disk0s4
```


qu'est-que tu souhaites ? - les supprimer et récupérer leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* ?


----------



## pierre2410 (17 Janvier 2019)

Je peux tout supprimer oui


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 2 partitions Windows > *b)* récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## pierre2410 (17 Janvier 2019)

Voila le résultat :



```
MBP-de-Pierre:~ pierre$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 89 790 439 424 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MacBook was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17620991+1) bitmap address (7467)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 160 999 997 440 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacBook                 71.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDExt 2To               2.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2019)

L'espace a bien été récupéré --> 

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


la partition *apfs* a retrouvé sa taille maximale. Problème résolu !


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2019)

@pierre2410
Si tu retentes l'aventure de réinstaller Windows, il faudra impérativement déconnecter tout disque dur USB.


----------



## pierre2410 (17 Janvier 2019)

Merci macomaniac
Par contre je ne suis pas sur que ça résolve mon problème -> Après la réinstall de bootcamp, Lorsque je clique sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches sous windows, et que je choisis redemarrer sous le mac, il m'affiche le message *" impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'os x"*.
Par contre sous mac, je vois bien la partition windows

C'est pourquoi je pensais que j'avais un problème avec mes partitions, mais lorsque j'ai réinstallé bootcamp la derniere fois , juste avant de le faire, diskutil m'affichait la meme chose aussi : 
	
	



```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```
Je retenterais d'installer bootcamp ce week end et je te redirais si ça a changé quelquechose ou pas mais du coup si ça ne fonctionne pas, je n'ai aucune idée de quoi ça pourrait venir

Ok Locke , merci pour le conseil ;-)


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2019)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Ok Locke , merci pour le conseil ;-)


Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...qui devrait t'aider.


----------



## pierre2410 (18 Janvier 2019)

Merci Locke
Je viens de lire ton article, et il me semble bien que c'est lorsque j'arrive à la partie sur l'interface windows que j'ai un petit probleme, il ne me propose pas de formater la partition BOOTCAMP, du coup je dois la supprimer et la recreer pour pouvoir formater.
Et je ne sais pas pourquoi il ne propose pas de la formater d'emblée, as tu une idée ?
Je pense que mon problème vient de là.


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Et je ne sais pas pourquoi il ne propose pas de la formater d'emblée, as tu une idée ?


Assistant Boot Camp ne proposera pas de lui-même le formatage. Arrivé sous cet écran...





...il faut sélectionner la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis faire un clic sur Formater qui est encadré en rouge. Attention, le nom de BOOTCAMP sera effacé sans donner de nouveau nom, il faut donc faire un clic sur Suivant pour que l'installation se poursuive.


----------



## pierre2410 (18 Janvier 2019)

Oui c'est bien quand je clique sur la partition BOOTCAMP que "formater" n'apparaissait pas, rien à faire, le seul moyen que j'avais trouvé etait de supprimer et de recréer la partition pour voir apparaitre "Formater". Tu ne connais pas ce bug ?
Je vais réessayer tout à l'heure, peut etre que le problème sera résolu avec cette nouvelle reinstall


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Oui c'est bien quand je clique sur la partition BOOTCAMP que "formater" n'apparaissait pas,


Non, dans cet écran l'option Formater est et restera toujours présente. Par contre, s'il y a une erreur dans la partition temporaire, soit elle est grisée, soit il y aura un message d'erreur annonçant qu'il y a un problème avec la partition ou que certains fichiers n'ont pas été trouvés.


----------



## pierre2410 (18 Janvier 2019)

ok, merci Locke
Je te dis ça de mémoire, il est bien possible aussi que je me trompe
je prendrais une photo lors de la réinstall si jamais ça ne se passe pas comme prévu.


----------



## pierre2410 (18 Janvier 2019)

Tu avais raison, j'ai bien pu formater comme tu l'expliques dans ton article par contre bien qu'en ayant suivi toutes les instructions à la lettre il me met toujours "impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage macos" lorsque je clique droit sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches en bas a droite puis redemarrer sous OSX, as tu une idée ? 
Dans le panneau de config bootcamp (sous win10) il n'affiche pas le volume osx
Je suis déçu, j'avais bon espoir ...


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

Attends, attends, ce n'est pas clair...


pierre2410 a dit:


> Tu avais raison, j'ai bien pu formater comme tu l'expliques dans ton article par contre bien qu'en ayant suivi toutes les instructions à la lettre il me met toujours "impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage macos" lorsque je clique droit sur l'icone bootcamp de la barre des taches en bas a droite puis redemarrer sous OSX, as tu une idée ?


...tu as bien réussi à installer Windows ?

Si oui, pour accéder à Windows, par défaut lorsqu'on redémarre depuis un Mac, ce sera toujours macOS qui s'affichera. Tu as ensuite 3 possibilités...
1) redémarrer en maintenant la touche *alt* qui fera apparaître l'icône de la partition Windows, un clic dessus et tu seras sous Windows
2) sous macOS et dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu peux sélectionner la partition Windows qui par la suite sera toujours celle qui démarrera
3) sous Windows, dans le Panneau de configuration/Boot Camp, tu peux sélectionner Macintosh HD ou Windows tout comme en 2)

Pour macOS, un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202796

Pour Windows...




Attention, ces 2 OS _(Operating System)_ sont incompatibles dans la structure de leur partition respective. On ne peut pas échanger des données entre une partition macOS et Windows. Pour faire des échanges de données, il faut une clé ou un disque dur USB intermédiaire formaté en exFAT qui sera visible/lisible/inscriptible dans les 2 univers et sans logiciel tiers.


----------



## pierre2410 (18 Janvier 2019)

excuse moi, en effet, je suis allé un peu vite dans les explication, j'ai bien installé windows en suivant le protocole de ton article.
En appuyant sur la touche Alt au démarrage, je peux effectivement sélectionner entre mac et windows.

- Mais une fois sous windows 10, le panneau de configuration Bootcamp (image de ton post) n'affiche pas "Mac OS X", il affiche uniquement "WINDOWS". et je ne peux donc pas redémarrer directement sous OS X à partir de windows, je suis obligé de redémarrer puis d'appuyer sur Alt pour sélectionner le mac sinon il redémarre sous windows (Du coup le raccourci Bootcamp / redemarrer sous OsX de la barre des taches ne fonctionne pas non plus) C'est ça qui me pose problème

- Par contre lorsque je suis sous Mac Os X, je peux voir la partition windows dans "disque de démarrage", et je peux redémarrer directement sous windows


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

pierre2410 a dit:


> - Mais une fois sous windows 10, le panneau de configuration Bootcamp (image de ton post) n'affiche pas "Mac OS X", il affiche uniquement "WINDOWS". et je ne peux donc pas redémarrer directement sous OS X à partir de windows, je suis obligé de redémarrer puis d'appuyer sur Alt pour sélectionner le mac sinon il redémarre sous windows (Du coup le raccourci Bootcamp / redemarrer sous OsX de la barre des taches ne fonctionne pas non plus) C'est ça qui me pose problème


Par défaut, dans la barre des tâches en bas à droite, il y a une icône Boot Camp... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  ...en faisant un clic droit dessus, tu ne peux pas redémarrer ?




Sinon, encore un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-control-panel/bcmp1c70f878/mac


----------



## pierre2410 (18 Janvier 2019)

Nan le redemarrage à partir de l'icone ne fonctionne pas, ça m'affiche "impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage macos"
Ca vient du même problème je pense

Par contre de ton coté as tu aussi un disque SSD ?
Je me demande si ce n'est pas à cause du nouveau format de fichier mac depuis high sierra (APFS) qui cause ce problème de visibilité sous windows


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Janvier 2019)

@ pierre2410

Effectivement le choix du disque Macos  pour redémarrer depuis le panneau de configuration Bootcamp n'est plus possible depuis que le format de mon disque est passé en APFS..

Personnellement je laisse toujours le démarrage sur macOs et je démarre avec la touche alt pour démarrer sur windows. Ce qui permet de démarrer systématiquement sur MacOs si on ne touche à rien.


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Nan le redemarrage à partir de l'icone ne fonctionne pas, ça m'affiche "impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage macos"
> Ca vient du même problème je pense


Pour résumer, à la base il faut que macOS soit bien entendu formaté dans le format Mac Os étendu (journalisé) ou APFS avec Tableau de partition GUID. Lorsqu'on lance Assistant Boot Camp, on détermine la taille de la partition à réserver pour Windows, ensuite Assistant Boot Camp prépare cette réservation dans le format FAT32, puis passe la main à l'installateur de Windows. On arrive inévitablement dans le panneau ou il faut sélectionner la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis on sélectionne l'option Formater qui fera changer le nom de BOOTCAMP en l'effaçant sans le renommer explicitement, un clic sur suivant et l'installation se poursuivra jusqu'au bout. Pour finir et suivant le modèle de Mac, soit les utilitaires/drivers sont installés automatiquement, soit ils sont lancés depuis un support USB pour finaliser la version de Windows.

Par contre, pour ce problème de non-apparition de l'icône de Mac OS qui n'apparaît pas sous Windows dans le Panneau de configuration/Boot Camp, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée. Peut-être que c'est dû comme le mentionne zeltron54 au format APFS, mais je n'en sais absolument rien ? Par défaut, je fais une installation dans mon disque dur interne, je fais une sauvegarde avec Winclone que je restaure dans un disque dur Thunderbolt et comme je supprime ma partition Windows de mon disque dur interne, je ne peux pas/plus vérifier si c'est bien le format APFS qui serait le fautif ?


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Janvier 2019)

@Locke

Jusqu'a ce que j'installe 10.14 j'étais avec un disque format MacOS étendu avec un SSD+HDD interne avec un fusion drive et le disque apparaissait bien dans le choix depuis windows (bootcamp)
Depuis mon passage à 10.14 le fusiondrive à été transformé par l'installation en APFS et depuis le disque macOS n'est plus vu par windows. Mais tout fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## pierre2410 (19 Janvier 2019)

Merci Zeltron54, je comprend mieux, ça me rassure, ce n'est pas un bug de mon macbook. 

Jai trouvé cette page, apple explique que le format apfs empeche effectivement de pouvoir "redemarrer sous os x" à partir du panneau de config Bootcamp ou bien de l'icone de la barre des taches :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208123

Merci pour ce résumé Locke, j'ai bien fait tout comme il faut, le problème viendrait donc du passage à ce format AFPS.

Alors du coup je me pose la question si l'on peut, lorsque l'on réinstalle Mojave, choisir le systeme de fichier d'avant High Sierra, c'est à dire le " mac os étendu" qui permettrait de retrouver la fonction de redemarrage d'osX sous windows, savez vous si l'on peut choisir ?


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2019)

pierre2410 a dit:


> Merci Zeltron54, je comprend mieux, ça me rassure, ce n'est pas un bug de mon macbook





pierre2410 a dit:


> Merci pour ce résumé Locke, j'ai bien fait tout comme il faut, le problème viendrait donc du passage à ce format AFPS.


Bon, alors confirmation que même dans un disque dur USB Thunderbolt qu'à priori c'est le nouveau format APFS qui serait bien le problème...








...mais bon, il suffit de redémarrer, de maintenir la touche *alt* et on sélectionne Macintosh HD, le même cas de figure que si on souhaite utiliser Windows.


pierre2410 a dit:


> Alors du coup je me pose la question si l'on peut, lorsque l'on réinstalle Mojave, choisir le systeme de fichier d'avant High Sierra, c'est à dire le " mac os étendu" qui permettrait de retrouver la fonction de redemarrage d'osX sous windows, savez vous si l'on peut choisir ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi rétrograder pour si peu, alors qu'on peut redémarrer sous macOS comme je le mentionne plus haut. Et sur le fond, je ne suis pas si sûr que ce soit macOS le problème, mais bel et bien Windows qui est incapable de détecter le format APFS alors qu'il peut très bien détecter le format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et j'en suis même sûr maintenant.

Je n'ai pas testé, mais tout comme sous macOS si on utilise Paragon NTFS, sous Windows il faudrait utiliser APFS for Windows... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/apfs-windows/ ... ?


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2019)

Allez, un peu plus d'informations, le logiciel que je cite en réponse #42 et qui est *APFS for Windows* fait bien son boulot. Comme j'aime bien comprendre, je l'ai installé en version Trial dans ma version de Windows qui est dans un boîtier Thunderbolt et aucun problème pour la reconnaissance d'une partition macOS...




...en version d'essai, je suis limité à la lecture. Mais tout ce que j'ai connecté au format APFS est bien reconnu. De même que sous l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows, on peut naviguer dans tous les dossiers d'une partition macOS au format APFS. Tout fonctionne très bien, sauf que Microsoft va devoir revoir sa copie pour son utilitaire Boot Camp pour que le nouveau format APFS soit bien pris en compte, donc au final, le problème est bien imputable à Microsoft.


----------



## pierre2410 (20 Janvier 2019)

Oui en effet ça ne vaut pas le coup de retrograder en mac os etendu juste pour ça,
Tu as raison, je vais plutot attendre que windows soit mis à jour pour etre compatible AFPS
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Nikware (3 Mars 2019)

Etrange.
J'arrive bien a redémarrer mon Mac depuis Windows, à l'aide de l'icône Bootcamp, vers Mojave (Apfs) comme signalé dans ce message.
https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-impossible-a-utiliser.1303956/page-3#post-13392155
Mais personne ne semble y être intéressé, puisqu'aucune réponse.


----------



## Nikware (3 Mars 2019)

L'ignare Apple est de retour et voudrait passer son coup de gueule.
Il serait peut-etre temps d'arreter d'incriminer la responsabilite a Microsoft.
Apple a ajoute la possibilite de faire fonctionner Windows sur ses Pc, cela dans l'unique but de pouvoir augmenter ses ventes.
Pour preuve que Microsoft n'est pas responsable depuis le passage a l'Apfs, les installations se passent sans aucun probleme AVEC les anciennes versions ISO sous Mojave Apfs (mon cas). Microsoft n'a JAMAIS publie de versions speciales pour MAC il me semble.
La responsabilite reviens a Apple qui a tarde a mettre ses mises a jour pour Bootcamp sous Windows.
La preuve en est que je sais passer de Windows 10 a Osx a l'aide de l'icone qui se trouve dans la barre des taches.
A propos, que fait le programme 'reboot Bootcamp'?
Juste modifier dans la partition cachee Uefi le choix de la partition 'boot', comme le fait sous Windows 'EasyBcd'.
Alors, les pseudos connaisseurs pro Mac, arretez !!!!!


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2019)

@Nikware
Tu t'adresses à qui ?


----------

